# A few old military models that I did



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a few war ships that I did, and a few aircraft from a few years ago.

The USS New Jersey and the Blue Angle were some of the last ones I have bulit in some time (I need to bulid some again, as I had a lot of fun with them, althouh I gotten into rc racing heavy so that where I spend most of my time lol). The other one is a Huey helicopter. The smaller ship is of the USS Missouri. 

Sorry for fuzzy pic's as my cam isn't very good for detail stuff


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

try using macro mode, if your camera has one, for the closer up shots.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I like the Huey helicopter - is that the Monogram Huey Hog 1/48 kit?


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

It is the Revell 1/48 Huey Hog. Thanks


Alex I wish my cam had a macro setting.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey, its a great effort!


----------

